# ICD-9 Help.



## nikkisgranny (Feb 23, 2009)

What DX code would you use for femoral acetabular impingement (FAI)?


----------



## aprilroc (Feb 23, 2009)

My administrator just went to a confrence and there is no code for FAI as of now, you can use 719.45 pain in hip or 719.8 unspecified disorder of joint


----------



## nikkisgranny (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. I listed 719.45 but I just wanted to be sure.


----------

